# How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marlay Park?



## marcellaf (19 Jun 2007)

On a Friday evening around 4pm?

thanks.


----------



## elefantfresh (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marley Park?*

50/60e would be a good guess i'd say - but man, you could be sitting in that car for a loooong time.


----------



## KalEl (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marley Park?*



elefantfresh said:


> 50/60e would be a good guess i'd say - but man, you could be sitting in that car for a loooong time.


 
It'll be at least €60, possibly more given the time you're travelling at.


----------



## dereko1969 (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marley Park?*

you could get the 16a bus directly from the airport to rathfarnham 
[broken link removed]
then hop onto a 16 which would leave you right outside the park (or walk - about a 20 minute walk, not much fun if you've got bags though) could take a while on a friday evening though.


----------



## KalEl (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marley Park?*

Maybe somone might pick you up?
I take great pleasure in denying taxi drivers their exorbitant fares and regularly drop out/pick up friends and family.


----------



## z108 (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marley Park?*



dereko1969 said:


> you could get the 16a bus directly from the airport to rathfarnham
> [broken link removed]
> then hop onto a 16 which would leave you right outside the park (or walk - about a 20 minute walk, not much fun if you've got bags though) could take a while on a friday evening though.



My thoughts are the same. You will be stuck in traffic at 4 pm from the airport. If I really needed a taxi I'd get one after getting off the bus at a taxi rank in Terenure and I've noticed taxi drivers arent exactly helpful with your luggage  normally anyway.


----------



## steph1 (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marley Park?*



KalEl said:


> Maybe somone might pick you up?
> I take great pleasure in denying taxi drivers their exorbitant fares and regularly drop out/pick up friends and family.




Well now the driver is obliged to put on the meter.  Every passenger is entitled to a metered fare and a receipt at the end of the journey.  If anyone is charged what they consider an exhorbitant fare they have recourse to report the driver to the taxi regulator.  So if you are getting a taxi make sure the meter is on and you get your receipt.

The new fare system that is in operation has been set by the taxi regulator so there should be no cause for complaint to the driver about the fare once he or she has the meter on.

In fairness taxi drivers are out there to make a living too and those that do or have been overcharging in the past have just given taxi drivers in general a bad name.  So the way the system is in operation now there is no need for any overcharging


----------



## pinkyBear (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marley Park?*

I personally wouldn't go near a 16a - as it takes for ever to get to the southside. 
I would get one of the direct busses into twon - 747 I think and from there get a taxi. 

These busses are very quick into town and fairly regular..


----------



## KalEl (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marley Park?*



steph1 said:


> Well now the driver is obliged to put on the meter. Every passenger is entitled to a metered fare and a receipt at the end of the journey. If anyone is charged what they consider an exhorbitant fare they have recourse to report the driver to the taxi regulator. So if you are getting a taxi make sure the meter is on and you get your receipt.
> 
> The new fare system that is in operation has been set by the taxi regulator so there should be no cause for complaint to the driver about the fare once he or she has the meter on.
> 
> In fairness taxi drivers are out there to make a living too and those that do or have been overcharging in the past have just given taxi drivers in general a bad name. So the way the system is in operation now there is no need for any overcharging


 
I don't agree and couldn't care less what the taxi regulator says or doesn't say...this doesn't make it right or good value.
€60 to drive someone from the airport to Rathfarnham is excessive


----------



## z108 (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marley Park?*



pinkyBear said:


> I personally wouldn't go near a 16a - as it takes for ever to get to the southside.
> I would get one of the direct busses into twon - 747 I think and from there get a taxi.
> 
> These busses are very quick into town and fairly regular..



Does the 16a not go direct into town on its way to Rathfarnham ?


----------



## pinkyBear (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marley Park?*



> 16a not go direct


Not before It goes to Santry, and Beaumont both terrible for traffic!!


----------



## marcellaf (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marley Park?*

thanks for all the replies!

looks like I'd be cheaper hiring a car for the weekend at that rate - especially if I was talking of getting a taxi back again on Sunday!

Maybe I'll try & get a sporty number for the weekend eh?  may aswell have a bit of fun if I'm going to be stuck in traffic.

cheers.


----------



## vontrapp (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marley Park?*

If you hire a car somebody has to drive it remember! So if you plan on having a few drinks that would be a problem. Plus parking the thing!

The 747 and 748 bus routes now operate from Dublin Airport into town via the Port Tunnel and cost €10 return. A taxi from town out to Marlay would be €30 tops I'd say.


----------



## Dreamerb (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marley Park?*

I'm told if you go through the Port Tunnel it takes far more time (and money) off your journey than the cost of the toll... by both taxi drivers, and by a couple of friends who travel to and from the airport regularly. It'll still be a hefty fare, but will cut out the worst of the traffic bottlenecks.


----------



## KalEl (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marley Park?*



marcellaf said:


> thanks for all the replies!
> 
> looks like I'd be cheaper hiring a car for the weekend at that rate - especially if I was talking of getting a taxi back again on Sunday!
> 
> ...


 
Good thinking...a better option as it'll cost you a similar amount plus you'll have the flexibility of having your own car.
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## gianni (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marley Park?*

747 to city centre... LUAS to Balally... taxi (or 48A) to Marlay park. Cheapest option and the transfers aren't too bad


----------



## elchanco (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marley Park?*

do not get a cab....


----------



## runner (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marley Park?*

Personally i'd take the 'blue bus' all the way to the terminal in Bewleys in Leopardstown, beside the M50. fare around 7euro. Take taxi to marley from there.


----------



## KalEl (19 Jun 2007)

*Re: How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marley Park?*



runner said:


> Personally i'd take the 'blue bus' all the way to the terminal in Bewleys in Leopardstown, beside the M50. fare around 7euro. Take taxi to marley from there.


 
Good call...Aircoach


----------



## Yachtie (21 Jun 2007)

*Re: How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marley Park?*

You can get the Aircoach from the airport to Bewleys Hotel in Leopardstown (€7) and then get a taxi from there to Marlay Park (€15). I live in the area and do this all the time. It's fast (thanks to bus lanes), cheap and comfortable.

Edited: Sorry, just saw that somebody already suggested this! Note to self: read the whole thread next time! DOH!


----------



## Jaid79 (20 Jul 2007)

*Re: How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marley Park?*



steph1 said:


> Well now the driver is obliged to put on the meter. Every passenger is entitled to a metered fare and a receipt at the end of the journey. If anyone is charged what they consider an exhorbitant fare they have recourse to report the driver to the taxi regulator. So if you are getting a taxi make sure the meter is on and you get your receipt.
> 
> The new fare system that is in operation has been set by the taxi regulator so there should be no cause for complaint to the driver about the fare once he or she has the meter on.
> 
> In fairness taxi drivers are out there to make a living too and those that do or have been overcharging in the past have just given taxi drivers in general a bad name. So the way the system is in operation now there is no need for any overcharging


 
What happens when a taxi driver takes the long route? I lived in Glasnevin and got a taxi from Saint Stephens Green 7.30pm on a Thursday a year ago. 

The fair normaly cost 10-17E(I wasnt in the habit of using taxi's).

This guy(taxi driver) asked me what route I wanted to go and I said he would be more qualified than me to answer that question. So his answer to that was "I know a way to avoid all the traffic" my reply was "fine, as long as its the quickest and cheapests way"

He then procced to take a route no other taxi driver has ever used before to get to Glasnevin(at least not while I was in the car), down to the dockland all around the place. I started to get a little angry with him and told him it seemed like he was trying to con me. At this point the fair was 15E and I was further away from my destination than when I started(with my heavley pregnant wife at home waiting on me). We got to Glasnevin and he said that will be 39E(on the meter). Well I am a pretty reserved person, but that was a complete con. I said I would give him the fair I always paid at that time and offered 17E, he then proceed to get out of his car and threaten me. I`m not very easly intimaded and stood firm, I told him I wanted a him and I to go to the GArda station and I would pay him there.

He got extremely angry and threaten to kick the S*** out of me, so I told him he could do that down at the Garda Station too if he so wished.

My heavely prenant wife came to the door and I had to recline from my firm stance and paid him 35E in order not to stress out my already very concerned wife.

Never again will I use a taxi in Dublin, I used to think there was just a few dishonest taxi drivers out of the thousands. Its not the case there is just a few honest taxi drive out of the thousands.

I have heard so many complaints from friends colleague and passers by, use public transport or walk where at all posable and put at least some of these guys out of bussiness


----------



## hansov (20 Jul 2007)

*Re: How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marley Park?*

This thread has gone way off the topic. However in response to the previous post by Jaid79 I hope you took the guy's plate number and subsequently talked to the Carriage Office.


----------



## Jaid79 (20 Jul 2007)

*Re: How much for a taxi from Dublin airport to Marley Park?*



hansov said:


> This thread has gone way off the topic. However in response to the previous post by Jaid79 I hope you took the guy's plate number and subsequently talked to the Carriage Office.


 
I did, but between my wife giving birth to our son and moving home the number has been lost.

Sorry about distracting from the OP, I feel that people should when ever posiable avoid taxi's, thus avoiding some of the thugs that drive them.


----------

